# Alienware Notebook gebraucht kaufen?



## Katzenfutter (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues Gaming Notebook zulegen und bin auf ein Alienware Notebook gestoßen mit folgenden Daten:

Intel i7 6820 
16GB Ram
512GB SSD + 1TB HDD
17" Full HD Bildschirm
Nvidia GTX 980M

zum Preis von 2100€. 
Gekauft wurde das Notebook laut Verkäufer im Herbst 2015, hat also noch ein paar Monate Garantie.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ist soetwas zu empfehlen oder sollte man eher die Finger davon lassen? Neu bzw. vergleichbare neue Notebooks kosten 2600€ mit den oben genannten Daten.

mfg


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2016)

Was willst du denn genau damit machen?

Für das Geld hat man von einem ordentlichen Desktop mehr, da man den später auch Aufrüsten kann.


----------



## JDMartti (21. Juli 2016)

Ich würde einen Laptop wirklich nur dann kaufen, wenn man mit einem Desktop/ITX PC nicht auskommt. Wenn du aber sowieso viel Geld für das Ding ausgibst, würde ich in den sauren Apfel beissen, extra bezahlen und es neu kaufen. Ein paar Monate Garantie ist wirklich nicht geil.


----------



## Katzenfutter (21. Juli 2016)

Ein Notebook ist aus Platzgründen ist einfach besser für mich geeignet. Ein Desktop PC ist vorhanden, den müsste ich ein bisschen Aufrüsten um ihn wieder up to date zu bekommen, aber das kann ich immer noch machen...
Vorwiegend möchte ich neue Spiele in sehr guter Grafik spielen (mir ist logisch, das nicht alles in Ultra-High geht, aber zumindest sollte es sehr ansehnlich sein)
Könnte man bei Dell die Garantie nicht irgendwie verlängern? Da 500€ Mehrpreis für ein neuese Gerät doch nicht gerade wenig sind...
Ausgeben muss ich doch "mindestens" 2000€ da ich kein vergleichbares Gerät  für unter 2600€ finde?! 
Primär geht es mir bei einem so teuren Laptop auch darum, das ich zumindest ein bisschen Zukunftssicher unterwegs bin (für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre?) und nicht jedes Jahr ein neues kaufen muss.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2016)

Bei einem Laptop hast du halt das Problem dass wenn zB. das Mainboard kaputt geht dann das Ganze Gerät unbrauchbar wird

Bei einem Pc bekommst du für das Geld außerdem locker die Doppelte Leistung


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2016)

Zukunftssicher ist bei Gaming-Laptop nicht wirklich, da immer die GPU Limitiert, welche sich auch nicht aufrüsten lässt, 
Das wird sich erst mit externen GPU-Gehäusen mit TB3 ändern. 

Wenn du mit dem Gerät nicht unterwegs bist, lohnt sich ein Laptop nicht. Dann eher den PC in ein ITX-Gahäuse umziehen lassen, da hat man immer noch mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## flotus1 (21. Juli 2016)

Soll es halbwegs zukunftssicher sein warte bis die GTX 1080/1070 in Notebooks erhältlich sind. Kann nicht mehr allzu lange dauern.
Was du dir auf jeden Fall verkneifen solltest ist ein gebrauchtes Notebook für über 2000€. Zu dem Preis bekommt man vergleichbar ausgestattete Neuware.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2016)

Also da es zB auch die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC gibt sollte viel Leistung auf engen Raum kein großes Problem darstellen 

Und Mini ITX Gehäuse können auch sehr klein sein, glaub mir


----------



## Katzenfutter (21. Juli 2016)

Wow so viele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit! Vielen Dank dafür 

Kann man bei einem Alienware nicht zusätzlich irgendwie eine "normale" GPU nutzen, damit das quasi eine Art Desktop wird? Derzeit natürlich uninteressant da die GTX980 ausreicht, aber ich dachte somit wäre er ein bisschen für die Zukunft und nicht nur für 1 Jahr?!

@flotus1: welche Neuware meinst du? Ich finde keine Vergleichbare für unter 2500€?


----------



## BeaverCheese (21. Juli 2016)

Haters gonna hate...

Bei Dell kann man auch als Zweitbesitzer die Garantie bis zu vier Jahre verlängern.
Du musst dazu nur auf der Dell-Website mit dem Service-Tag (so etwas wie Auftragsnummer) eine Eigentumsübertragung durchführen.
Danach bist du berechtigt, die Garantie für das Gerät in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Dell hat dafür einen Vorortservice, also wenn etwas kaputt ist, dann kommt in 24 Stunden ein Techniker mit Ersatzteil zu dir nach Hause.
Das ist wesentlich besser als Einschicken und Warten.

Gruß


----------



## BeaverCheese (21. Juli 2016)

Du kannst jede Desktopkarte mit dem Alienware Graphics Amplifier benutzen.
Das ist ein kleiner Kasten, wo die Karte dann reinkommt und mit nem Kabel ans Notebook angesteckt wird.
Das Teil müsstest du halt noch kaufen.


----------



## flotus1 (21. Juli 2016)

Nunja, wenn du auf Alienware festgelegt bist und die Vollausstattung ab Werk brauchst: Dell Alienware 17 R3, Core i7-6820HK, 16GB RAM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du eine SSD selbst einstecken kannst und auch andere Hersteller in Frage kommen: Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 17", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, CPU-Typ Intel: Core i7, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core, GPU-Modell: 980M Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Katzenfutter (21. Juli 2016)

Festgelegt bin ich nicht, könnte genausogut ein Asus oder msi sein. 
Eine SSD und Ram traue ich mir auch selbst zum nachrüsten zu, aber alle oben genannten haben einen "schlechteren" Prozessor bzw. eine GTX980m mit 4GB VRam anstatt die 8GB. (Auch die verlinkten Alienware)

mfg und danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Rayken (21. Juli 2016)

Lass die Finger von dem Gaming Notebook, Kauf dir nen Gaming Desktop PC da hast du mehr von. Preis/Leistung ist wesentlich besser und für 2100€ bekommst du da schon ordentlich was


----------



## Katzenfutter (21. Juli 2016)

Warum gibt es eine GTX980M mit einmal 4GB und einmal mit 8GB VRam? Ist das für's Gaming notwendig oder nur für Rendering oä?
Dell Alienware 17 Gaming 17,3" Full-HD AG / Intel Core i7-6820HK / 16GB / 1000GB+512GB SSD / GTX 980M / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Anscheinend bringt ja Asus mitte August ein Notebook mit GTX1070 auf den Markt. Ist das die Desktop oder Mobile Variante? Mit der Desktop hätte ich ja um einiges mehr Leistung als mit der GTX980M...
Asus ROG G752VS: Erstes Notebook mit GeForce GTX 1070 - Notebookcheck.com News


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2016)

Angeblich soll es eine volle 1070 sein, nur wahrscheinlich mit geringerem Takt.


----------



## Katzenfutter (22. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank!
Ich denke ich warte noch ab auf die neuen GPU's. Es drängt ja nichts...
Mit dem Notebook wird sowieso was nicht stimmen, den als ich abgesagt habe sank der Preis auf 2000€ VHB ab.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

Das muss nicht heißen dass etwas damit nicht stimmt. Der Preis nähert sich lediglich einem etwas realistischeren Niveau für ein Gebrauchtgerät an. Aber auch 2000€ sind noch zu teuer.

NBC hat schon mal die Seiten für GTX 1070 und co. eingerichtet.
Mobile NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (Laptop) - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (Laptop / Notebook) - Benchmarks und Specs - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

So wie es aussieht wird selbst die 1060 deutlich schneller als eine GTX 980m.


----------



## Katzenfutter (22. Juli 2016)

Angefangen hat er ja mit 2400€, aber da habe ich gesagt das ihm das sowieso niemand abnimmt wenn man neu für 2600€ kauft...
Verlockend wäre das Notebook von den Specs schon, aber ich denke eher an die neuen GPU's. 
Wie ist das in der Regel wenn neue GPU's released werden? Bekommt man da ein verlgeichbares Gerät mit neuer Hardware um ähnliche (Neu)Preise also 2600€ oder steigen die dann Richtung 3000€ aufwärts?

mfg


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Juli 2016)

Katzenfutter schrieb:


> Angefangen hat er ja mit 2400€, aber da habe ich gesagt das ihm das sowieso niemand abnimmt wenn man neu für 2600€ kauft...
> Verlockend wäre das Notebook von den Specs schon, aber ich denke eher an die neuen GPU's.
> Wie ist das in der Regel wenn neue GPU's released werden? Bekommt man da ein verlgeichbares Gerät mit neuer Hardware um ähnliche (Neu)Preise also 2600€ oder steigen die dann Richtung 3000€ aufwärts?
> 
> mfg



_Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Preise leicht angehoben werden.

Bye the way für den Gebrauchten Alienware wären ca 1400 Euro in Ordnung, ich meine die GPU ist ja jetzt schon veraltet und dann 2K??? 
_


----------



## Katzenfutter (22. Juli 2016)

Er hat mir jetzt nochmals geschrieben, dass die Preise auch nach dem Release der 1070m nicht mehr viel sinken werden, da die ja nicht viel mehr Leistung als die 980M haben wird... (der will anscheinend sein Notebook dringend loswerden^^)
Er meinte, er kann ja noch runtergehen vom Preis.
Was meinst du mit der veralteten GPU? Die 980 ist doch (noch 1-2 Monate) am aktuellen Stand, oder?
Ich weiß nicht ob ich nochmals ein Gegenangebot machen soll oder einfach nicht? Reizen würde mich der Alienware schon, aber irgendwie Zweifle ich auch da es doch um viel Geld geht...


----------



## mikee (22. Juli 2016)

Ich würde es lassen.
Mir reicht die GTX980m nicht mehr ganz für UHD.
Nächstes Jahr  werde ich mir einen Laptop mit gesteckter GTX1080 und CPU
kaufen.Schenker oder MSI
Mal sehen ob ich dann in drei Jahren auf die aktuelle Graka wechseln kann?


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob du ausgerechnet der Expertise von jemandem trauen solltest der dir ein überteuertes (ja das ist es) Gebrauchtgerät andrehen will.
Die nächste Generation "mobil"-GPUs wird viel schneller sein als die jetzige, schon allein weil eben die Desktop-Chips nur leicht abgeändert übernommen werden. Wie gesagt, selbst eine GTX 1060"m" wird schneller sein als eine GTX 980m.


----------



## Ash1983 (22. Juli 2016)

Hilft dir nicht, schon klar, aber ich frage mich, welche Gründe dafür sorgen, dass du unbedingt dein Geld loswerden willst. Wenn du mobil sein müsstest, könnte ich das verstehen, so aber nicht. Du gibst hier gut doppelt soviel aus wie für einen vergleichbaren stationären PC, rein rational ergibt das wenig Sinn.


----------



## Sweden1994 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich würde den auch nicht kaufen...


----------



## Katzenfutter (22. Juli 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Einschätzung! 
Das notebook wäre nix für mich, ich traue dem Kerl nicht...
Noch eine Frage: Wie gut muss der Prozessor wirklich sein? Reicht ein i7 6700 wie ihn Asus im Einstiegssegment mit der GTX 1070 anbietet fürs Spielen? Oder müsste es eher der 6820 sein, damit man auch Freude dran hat?
4K gaming ist bestimmt cool, nur habe ich gerade bei etwas älteren Spielen bedenken ob die Auflösung richtig wiedergegeben wird...(Preislich natürlich auch eine Ecke teurer)

Da viele sagen ich soll eher aufrüsten, was müsste ich bei mir machen um den Kasten wieder fit zu machen?

Mainboard ist ein GA-Z77X-D3H
AMD HD7970 Grafikkarte
16GB Corsair Ram 
SSD jedoch ohne PCIe
Be quiet 400W Netzteil
i5 3570k nicht übertaktet

Mfg und danke


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

Der I7-6700HQ dürfte in den wenigsten Games so zum Flaschenhals werden dass es unspielbar wird. Und falls doch reißt das bisschen Mehrleistung eines I7-6820HQ es auch nicht mehr raus.

Für deinen PC bräuchtest du eventuell einen CPU-Kühler der ein wenig Übertakten erlaubt (welchen hast du?), eventuell ein neues Netzteil (welches hast du?) und eine neue Grafikkarte. Eine GTX 1070 oder 1080 böte sich an, je nach Budget und gewünschter Auflösung. Die CPU ist noch ausreichend.


----------



## Alex555 (23. Juli 2016)

Katzenfutter schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die Einschätzung!
> Das notebook wäre nix für mich, ich traue dem Kerl nicht...
> Noch eine Frage: Wie gut muss der Prozessor wirklich sein? Reicht ein i7 6700 wie ihn Asus im Einstiegssegment mit der GTX 1070 anbietet fürs Spielen? Oder müsste es eher der 6820 sein, damit man auch Freude dran hat?
> 4K gaming ist bestimmt cool, nur habe ich gerade bei etwas älteren Spielen bedenken ob die Auflösung richtig wiedergegeben wird...(Preislich natürlich auch eine Ecke teurer)
> ...



wenn es ein Notebook sein soll, dann würde ich das hier empfehlen: MSI GT72S-6QEG82FD - Intel Core i7-6700HQ 2.60GHz (Win 10) - 001782-SKU1106_Win 10 de Notebooks billiger notebook.de 
Brauchst nur noch eine SSD reinbauen, und hast auch eine 980M drin. Nur dass das Notebook lediglich 1499€ kostet (neu!). 
Den 6820HK braucht man nicht wirklich dringend, die Leistung des normalen I7 langt locker. 
Am billigsten/stärksten kommst du aber mit Sicherheit weg, wenn du dein solides PC Gerüst das du hast (Z77 Mainboard + I5 3570K + 16GB Ram) weiterverwendest. 
(je nach BeQuiet Reihe, möglicherweise ein neues NT, einen guten CPU Kühler und eine 1070 rein und du hast ein extrem starkes System.


----------

